# Hope you don't mind me posting on this thread ...



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Hope you don't mind me posting on this thread... 

I see this _ALL THE TIME_ & I just want to say - *Anyone can post on Any thread here*

The Girl & Boy Talk (general area) or G&B as its more commonly known 
is a board for any member of FF to post in
you can create new threads bump up old ones or share something you have discovered and just discuss anything with the whole FF Community !!
theres hobbies Jokes and celebrations too as sub boards 

Please please don't feel your "butting in" on a thread here - these threads are *for everyone*  
and the things discussed such as last nights TV should be here and not on your support threads ideally . . . .

Hope That helps


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Again  


> Hope you don't mind me crashing your thread


G&B is for EVERYONE!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

charnich said:


> Dizzi - it's because we're all so nice and polite on FF


I thought that afterwards  - Oh well its still a good message to pass on


----------

